# CM, Temperature and Ovulation



## Honey x (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys

I'm doing a natural FET this month and really need to know when ovulation is likely to be as it looks like I'll be in Greece and I need to make sure I'm back in the UK in time for my transfer. I'm also going to be taking my temperature this month to try and pinpoint the exact day, am I right in thinking it dips after ovulation or have I got that the wrong way round?  I have tried using CBFM but as I only use it between fertility treatments I never seem to get peaks or even highs, so I'm not sure how much I trust the pee on a stick method for me (blood tests do show that I ovulate pretty much every month).

I always get a lot on CM on CD11 and by CD12 its all gone, does this mean I ovulate on CD11, sorry if this is an obvious question.

Thanks for your help
Honey xx


----------



## sarfush (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there Honey,
With temping, you might see a dip the day before ovulation, or you might not. You need to temp for a few months to see your personal pattern. You can only confirm O after 3 days of sustained temperature rises over the coverline (which is usually set at 0.1 degree higher than the highest of the previous 6 temperatures before the minimum 0.2 degree rise - confused yet?) Easier still, use some software to work it out for you. Long story short, you can only confirm O with temping, after the fact. 
In a nutshell, you have AF and temps are at one level, you ovulate (usually) the day after O, your temperature starts to rise, it falls below the coverline before, on or after AF starts. Unless you are lucky and you have no drop and a BFP ! I would suggest readting Taking Charge of Your Fertility for all the ins and outs of temping and monitoring your CF. 
Regarding your CF, when you say lots, do you mean lots of EWCM? if that is the case, then yes I would say your are right. If it is more lotiony / creamy, then you probably have not ovulated just yet and might need to check internally for EWCM (Egg White Cervical Mucus). Sorry if you know all this already  
Wishing you lots of luck this cycle x


----------

